# If sir would like to bend over!



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Well its that painful time of year, Road Tax, Oil Change, new tryes and Insurance all in the same month  and i'm pretty much taking her off the road shortly for the winter) and i get a letter from A-Plan.

This letter states that AXA will no longer be supporting the grey import market, funny that, i do remember stressing the car was an official UK one. It gets better they asure me they can still get cover from another insurer for more ££££.

I start ringing around for quotes:

Norwich Union : Got as far as my regestration and they say vehicle delcined

Tesco's : wont touch it as its modified

Liverpool Victoria who quoted me £750 last month now say they won't cover it

Can't remember the other few i phone (Tett was one of em), all declined or £1600+ and i'm only paying £950 now

Adrian Flux: £1900 5000 mile limited mileage 

Still waiting to hear from P&W and Warwick-Davis


Adrian Flux tell me that Axa would never have covered a modified car for the amount i paid last year, i ring AXA back and they say they have some mods listed but it was probably allowed thorugh there Grey import scheme and would not be now, but the mods were not down as BHP increasing!!

So not long until my insurance runs out and no way or at least way thay i want to pay to get her covered!! And no way of knowing that the muppet at the end of the phone is putting my details in the computer right in the first place.

I'm 31, the car is garaged, has more security than a nuns draws, 6 years NCB (but 8 points  ), just not sure where to turn now 

Andy


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Give Tett Hamilton a ring. they quoted me £950 and I'm only 27 + 3 points and 7 years ncb. That was prtected too.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Any reason why LV won't cover you - did you declare your mods? I renewed with them with mods declared.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

I had a quote from them for 750, they said not interested in mods as long as engine size was not increased (which i thought was odd) also they were not interested in my points as long as i had not be band or drunk driven.

Phoned today to take them up on it, chap i spoke to was not there, asked again about mods they said any bhp increase would make a difference, then cam back and send they would not cover the car due to mods, blah blah 

Still on the phone to companines now and still same story  

Andy (car soon to be for sale i think)


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Im with LV and I have 3yrs ncb, no points and in my 30's...plus its standard 2.5, non turbo £900.00 - I hope they cover me next year!!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

30 thousand phone calls later (i'm glad most are free phone or it would add up to more than a years policy ) , phone LiverPool Victoria again explained my whole day and there orignal quote and asked about the modifcations again, they said only engine CC changes were needed to be declared!

I mentioned the eariler converstion and he stated what he knew and that all calls are recoreded and i was buying my policy from there advice, so it flit hits the shan (god forbid) then i'll be seeing them in court...

So £750 in the end with plenty of mentions on the tape that my car is modified and increased i power.... You would'nt believe that i'm currently contracting at an insurance company as well   

Andy


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Andy*

Try Keith Micheals
They have just renewed my insurance.£750-full no claims,no history,and all mods declared.And that price includes full break down cover too.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Direct Line were very competitive for me and they were also zero hassle when I pranged it  - didn't even have to fill out any forms.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Have to agree with bassman on this one!!!!
Im with direct line 33 full ncb 8k limit miles all mods listed (and printed on certificate  ) started the deal on the net and finished it on the phone 20 mins of convo with very knowledgable LADY  £785 with 500 excess full windscreen cover with 50 excess Good deal i thought 
JAY


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Funny,

I had the same experience with A-Plan about AXA, yet they renewed my policy and it went DOWN by £300. Thats with all mods declared, 600bhp+ and I was 29 with 3 points and full no claims.

Shows how quick things change in the insurance market.........this was only back in May.

J.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I made a good choice this year. I have had enough of worrying whether they noted all mods and if they will weasel out of paying up if I make a claim.
My car is insured as a road going competition car. Costs more to do and premium is based on engine size (e.g. 400bhp skyline costs more than 400bhp evo) and you need a competition licence and to be active in motorsport (hence my 3 sprints in September).
But the plus point is.......I don't have to declare mods. They don't care if I pop into Rod Bells and return with 1000bhp! Still the same premium :smokin:


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for all you feedback chaps, its really worrying how different people get different sotries from the call center muppets , there must be enough modified car owners in this country to demand some sort of group policy or something?

Adrian Fcuks made me the maddest, there adverts and reports in Autoexpress, saying how people who modify there cars and are members of clubs etc are less of a risk due to the costs us owners layout on the cars, then they turn around and shaft ya!!

Oh well, i'll ring there others i have 14 days to cancel my poilcy with LV, though checked with the underwriters at work, if i'm sold a policy over the phone and they tell me i'm covered they will be made to pay 

Andy


----------



## nick poulton (Nov 25, 2002)

Try these mate.

Schofield ins. brokers. 0113 2500377


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

have you tried admiral? they were £300 cheaper than anyone else i could find, it was on my 200sx but were the cheapest on the quote for a r33gtr as well.

another interesting thing, i put my mum and dad as named drivers and saved more money, may be worth a try putting someone on as a named driver?


----------

